# [After Effects] DJVulcano.de - Zoomeffekt ?



## Dustin84 (12. August 2006)

http://www.djvolcano.de/

ich würde gerne wissen, wie der Zoomeffekt in diesen Trailer funktioniert.
Der Effekt ist zu sehen, wenn "Music fells better with" kommt.
Einen vergrößerungseffekt in AE habe ich bereits erstellt, nur halt ohne diesen Zoomeffekt.

Kann mir wer helfen ?

Gruß
Dustin

PS: Kleine Frage noch: Erkennt AE keine PNGs ? Ich hab in Photoshop nen Text transparent gespeichert und wenn ich in AE einen Trapcode Filter darauf anwende, geht der Effekt über die ganze Auswahlbox und nicht nur über den Text.


----------



## meta_grafix (12. August 2006)

Moin,

Blur und leuchten in Verbindung mit abnehmender Vergrößerung. So würde ich das in AFX machen. Ein anderer Zoom wäre dies hier.

Gruß

PS: Alphakanal.


----------



## chmee (13. August 2006)

Blur in Verbindung mit TimeEcho würde auch gut gehen. FrameBlending oder MotionBlur
anschalten.

Und nicht vergessen: Es sind zwei unterschiedlich schnelle Zooms.

Versuch es beim nächsten Photoshop-Einsatz mit Tif inkl. Alpha. 
Könnte helfen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dustin84 (13. August 2006)

und wie mache ich in AE einen MotionBlur Effekt ?


----------



## Nico (13. August 2006)

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja auch dies Tutorial ein bißchen für den Flash-Effekt:
http://www.creativecow.net/articles/rabinowitz_aharon/Film_Flash/CC_Film_Flash_FullCD_001.mov


----------



## Dustin84 (15. August 2006)

So, ich stell hier nochmal eine Frage, möchte deswegen kein neuen Thread aufmachen.

Ich hab jetzt das Text.png in eine Komposition gesteckt und diese dann wieder in meine Hauptkomposition. So, nun habe ich auf der Unterkomposition mit dem Text den Effekt "Shine" angewendet. Zu meiner freude geht der Effekt nun über die gesamte unterkomposition. Jedoch nicht über die Hauptkomposition. So dass einen rechteckigen Rand gibt.

Dazu ein Screenshot:
http://home.arcor.de/jan-dustin/screen2.jpg


----------



## meta_grafix (15. August 2006)

Moin,

versuche mal die Dimension der Unterkomposition mit dem Text auf die Größe der Hauptkomposition zu bringen.

Gruß


----------



## Dustin84 (15. August 2006)

ok.

ich habe noch eine Frage zum  Particle Effekt von Trapcode.
Wie wendet man ihn auf ein png Text an ? Der Text soll in seine Particel zerfallen.


----------

